# Hi Im new



## kiwicat (Jun 21, 2003)

Hi there,

Im from New Zealand and I have four cats:
Thomas (grey/apricot/white tabby)
Katie (grey/white bicolour)
Robbie (black stray)
Casper (tortiseshell stray)

Ive had Thomas and Katie since they were kittens they are nearly 5 years old. Robbie and Casper turned up seperately over a number of years.

Im a research Scientist and live with my Husband, we've been married for 5 years.


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum, KiwiCat! I hope that you enjoy it here and find it both, useful and helpful in times of need. I'm sure you'll find that everyone here is friendly and almost like an extended family. They care and try and help you when you need and are always glad to help out and give you advice if/when you need it. I hope that sometime you'll be able to post pictures of your cats and share fun and interesting stories about them. He moderators here are great so if you need to know anything related to the site I would suggest going to them first. With all that in mind, I welcome you with open arms to the Cat Forum, KiwiCat. I hope you enjoy your stay and have a good day. 

- Randy


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi kiwicat, it's nice to have you here. Do you have any photos of you cats? I'd love to see them! I've always wanted to visit New Zealand. I've been all over, but not there yet. Again, welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, kiwicat! I'm new too. I hope you meet some very nice people.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Welcome Kiwicat!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I dunno if I came onto this site early, but it seems to be growing very quickly! Internationally too. Welcome.


----------



## kiwicat (Jun 21, 2003)

Thanks for the warm welcome. Its good to find a place where people dont think im strange cause im crazy about my cats. I'll post some pics of my cats soon.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome kiwicat! i look forward to seeing your kitties


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

> Its good to find a place where people dont think im strange cause im crazy about my cats.


Hahahaha! I know what you mean. My boyfriend said, "Wow, a whole forum filled with people like you!" It's also a great way to get answers to your paranoid questions so you don't have to call your vet everyday heh.

Welcome! I would love to visit NZ someday. I have a friend from there, she is from the north where it gets very hot. My other friend also just returned from there after a year and she loved it. We get a lot of NZ tourists in Banff, Canada, where I'm from and they tend to convince a lot of Canadians to visit NZ, hehe. I also love the scenes in Lord of the Rings...beautiful!

Good day,
tanyuh


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## kiwicat (Jun 21, 2003)

Im from the South Island, where at the moment is very cold and theres snow on the hills around here. Both the cats and I hate winter unless the fire is going.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

OOH KIWI!! I would give anything for snow!!!! It is 92F here (about 32-34C) with a heat index of 100F!! (About what, 38C??) IT IS HOT AND HUMID! And some genius left a 2 yr old in a van all freakin day and she died. Nice eh? -sigh-

tanyuh


----------



## kiwicat (Jun 21, 2003)

mmmmmm warmth, that would be nice. our house is so cold im sitting in a sleeping bag watching tv. My cat thomas is in it too. Its sad to hear about the 2 year old, some parents dont deserve to be. I see you mentioned tanyah that you are doing research. what kind?


----------

